# Walleye Video



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

http://easylink.playstream.com/baydenoc ... ye5a-1.wvx


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Nice Video! Looked like there were some hogs in there. What area was that video taken from?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Stuff Mossy!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

little or big bay De Noc in the great lakes.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Isn't that the lake in Charleswood in West Fargo????? 

Very cool video!!!


----------

